# Yet another food posting...



## Sundae (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey all!!... Been awhile sense I have posted, I have secretly been reading tho 
I am about out of Sundae's diet I make for her and am thinking I would like to do a raw diet, I have read all the basics and such and will be shopping for her this afternoon, tell me something...

Can someone give me a maybe "first time grocery list" just to get started?? 

and my other question..

How the hec do you cut everything up?? Silly I am sure 

I think thats all I can think of as a need to know before I go question, thank you all in advanced 

Excited to get started!

Jess and Sundae


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

At first you'll want to start with one meat source. Everyone typically starts with chicken as it's the easiest to adjust to. You'll want to go bone heavy at first so it helps with any possible tummy upset (bone=calcium=firmin' em up! hehe). 

I personally started my crew on chicken necks for the first two weeks. They had no tummy issues what so ever. You could also try chicken wings. Make sure to stay under 85mg (or there abouts) of sodium per serving. So you'll want natural, non enhanced chicken.

That's basically all you have to do in the beginning--buy lots of bone in chicken.  I'd also get some boneless breasts as well just in case you find Sundae requires a bit less bone. You don't want her to get constipated. But you *should* be okay with just wings, chicken leg quarters, thighs or you may even want to pick up a cornish hen & split it up. Make sure to cut off any access skin/fat in the beginning as well since it can also cause diarrhea for someone just starting out. 

As for how to split it up...get out your butchers knife, kitchen shears (though I've yet to get some--keep forgetting! LOL), a cutting board designated for meat & a good ole hammer!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

First 2-3 weeks depending on how your dog does:
Cornish Hens or Chicken Thighs, Zoey can't handle chicken thighs while my 4# min pin can. 

After a few weeks & having normal stools not excessive straining or too crumbly when come out
I use Pork & Beef Roasts then cut up into meal sized portions (1oz) and put in snack bags in a gallon size freezer ziploc. I also use ground turkey & ground hamburger. Remember when you start to add new meats/proteins take things slow, start off with maybe 1/8th of their normal meal portion of the new in addition to a boney meal.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yup chicken chicken chicken and boney

As she's a puppy you want to feed 3% of her projected adult weight if she looks skinny add more if she gets fat reduce

You want to go bone heavy at first and possibly hold the food for her for a bit!! Once she has small consistent stools then you can move on

I use a cleaver to cut everything up


----------

